# Hi from a new member



## seanone (Jun 27, 2008)

My name is Sean and I am ten years old.I like airplanes and to build models.My Poppy is a member.His name is otftch.
Sean


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2008)

G'day Sean, welcome to the site buddy.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Sean: Welcome to the forum.

Charles


----------



## AVRoe (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Sean, Welcome you must be the youngest member.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome and tell you dad hello.


----------



## seesul (Jun 27, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome and tell you dad hello.



...and your mom as well 
Welcome from Czech Republic!


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Welcome Sean My grandson is also 10 yrs old. He likes aircraft I take him to Airshows Air Museums with me , Over here in England.Nice to meet you!!


----------



## seanone (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you for my welcome.Nice to meet you too.


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greetings from Portugal!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice to meet you buddy....


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome mate


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome Sean!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome Sean!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome aboard Sean


----------



## rochie (Jun 29, 2008)

hi there sean my daughter is 10 she likes airplanes too but she pretends she doesn't


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 30, 2008)

Gidday young Sean, welcome to the forum from South Australia.


----------



## pete_madi (Jul 9, 2008)

new generations ensure history and its heroes are kept alive,welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

